# Nationals and Show Etiquette



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We had a huge number of SM members (40+) attend Nationals this year -- many with their fluffs. It was a great get together for our SM friends, however, several of the AMA Board Members and Exhibitors made some comments about our group. I know that we are a huge supporter of AMA -- both for Rescue and for the shows, however, we do need to take a moment to think about the actual event and make certain that SM is welcome and does not leave a bad taste in AMA's "mouth".

Remember that the Exhibitors wait all year for this event. It is a huge thing to show one of their precious fluffs at Nationals and to win -- even a placement at Nationals is a honor. This is very serious to most Exhibitors and we, as a group, do not want to disturb the show.

I believe that many of our SM members come strictly for the SM meetup part of Nationals and not for the show itself. Although I may be wrong on this, I know that AMA certainly feels this way. They enjoy the support, but not the disruption that we often bring. For many of our members, this is the first dog show that they've ever attended and they really don't have a good grasp of what's happening in the ring.

Part of our dog show etiquette is to be quiet and to watch the show. This is not the time to sit ringside and visit. If you want to visit, then it should be taken outside of the ballroom, or at the least, into the grooming area. 

Many of our SM friends arrive during the show and everyone wants to greet them. This isn't the time to do this as it is very distracting to the dogs in the ring, the Exhibitors and the Judge.

If our group viewing the show needs to make comments, ask questions, etc. during the show, it should be done in a very quiet whisper and should never be done across the large group. 

Also, most of us enjoy taking our dogs to the show and holding them or having them in stroller ringside. Again, we need to be mindful of not creating a distraction for those in the ring. If our dog starts barking, for example, we should pick it up and make it stop. We should never yell at it to stop or make a noise that would disturb those in the ring. If necessary, take your fluff out of the ballroom to quiet it.

Although we want to support our friends in the ring, clapping can also be a distraction and applause should be given only at the end of the class when all of the dogs are walking. We should not single out one Exhibitor for our applause.

The object of attending the AMA Nationals is to watch the show and to encourage our show friends and breeders.

SM as a group wants to have a very good reputation with AMA and, in fact, all dog shows. We want to be welcome at these events, and we want to ensure that our fluffs are also welcome. If we continue not to follow Dog Show Etiquette, AMA may decided to limit the dogs at the show to only those entered. I would certainly not like to see this happen due to SM involvement.

I do not want to offend anyone with this post, but I do want us to be mindful of what the AMA Nationals is about. 

Perhaps it would be better to have an individual annual meetup for the SM group. I have started another post about that very question and would appreciate your thoughts and input.

Thanks for taking this post in the spirit that it's intended. We all want SM to be respected and for us to be respectful.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Good post and good reminders. Thank you, Lynn


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, if it wasn't for the SM crowd, the attendance for Nationals would have been quite a bit lower so I am sure that the AMA appreciates everybody who came and supported the club. 

The only thing that I personally witnessed that might have been a bit distracting was the loud cheering for Marina on friday when she won her class with Cookie but that was not the only cheering that went on during the show and it was an exciting win for Marina (and everyone that has known her through SM) When that happened, I tried to quiet the cheering but people are allowed to cheer for someone they have 'watched' grow up on this forum. I know it had the potential to spook the dogs so I agree that a gentle reminder would not be out of line.

If you were not asked to speak of this on the AMA's behalf, I personally think this post is just going to create bad feelings, like SM members are being scolded for how they 'behaved' at Nationals. From what I observed, SM members were very courteous to the exhibitors (esp in contrast to shows like Westminster or Eukanuba where there is loud cheering from many of the rings and the exhibitors are continuously interrupted by the spectators ) Maybe a little 'reminder' of show etiquette before next Nationals would be a good idea but otherwise if the AMA did not ask for SM to be 'schooled' on appropriate behavior, I just find this post unnecessary. This is just my opinion and I am not trying to just be contrary here, just stating my opinion as an AMA member, a spectator and also the owner of an exhibit (and the mother of Marina :aktion033


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, if it wasn't for the SM crowd, the attendance for Nationals would have been quite a bit lower so I am sure that the AMA appreciates everybody who came and supported the club.
> 
> The only thing that I personally witnessed that might have been a bit distracting was the loud cheering for Marina on friday when she won her class with Cookie but that was not the only cheering that went on during the show and it was an exciting for Marina (and everyone that has known her through SM) When that happened, I tried to quiet the cheering but people are allowed to cheer for someone they have 'watched' grow up on this forum.
> 
> If you were not asked to speak of this on the AMA's behalf, I personally think this post is just going to create bad feelings, like SM members are being scolded for how they 'behaved' at Nationals. From what I observed, SM members were very courteous to the exhibitors (esp in contrast to shows like Westminster or Eukanuba) Maybe a little 'reminder' of show etiquette before next Nationals would be a good idea but otherwise if the AMA did not ask for SM to be 'schooled' on appropriate behavior, I just find this post unnecessary. This is just my opinion and I am not trying to just be contrary here, just stating my opinion as an AMA member, a spectator and also the owner of an exhibit (and the mother of Marina :aktion033 .


I agree. You said everything I wanted to say but in better words than I could have. 

I am also disappointed that AMA chose to be passive aggressive about this issue (if they did indeed ask Lynn to make this post). How hard was it to come over and say the same thing so any inappropriate behavior could have been stopped right there?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, if it wasn't for the SM crowd, the attendance for Nationals would have been quite a bit lower so I am sure that the AMA appreciates everybody who came and supported the club.
> 
> *The only thing that I personally witnessed that might have been a bit distracting was the loud cheering for Marina on friday when she won her class with Cookie but that was not the only cheering that went on during the show and it was an exciting win for Marina (and everyone that has known her through SM)* When that happened, I tried to quiet the cheering but people are allowed to cheer for someone they have 'watched' grow up on this forum. I know it had the potential to spook the dogs so I agree that a gentle reminder would not be out of line.
> 
> If you were not asked to speak of this on the AMA's behalf, I personally think this post is just going to create bad feelings, like SM members are being scolded for how they 'behaved' at Nationals. From what I observed, SM members were very courteous to the exhibitors (esp in contrast to shows like Westminster or Eukanuba where there is loud cheering from many of the rings and the exhibitors are continuously interrupted by the spectators ) Maybe a little 'reminder' of show etiquette before next Nationals would be a good idea but otherwise if the AMA did not ask for SM to be 'schooled' on appropriate behavior, I just find this post unnecessary. This is just my opinion and I am not trying to just be contrary here, just stating my opinion as an AMA member, a spectator and also the owner of an exhibit (and the mother of Marina :aktion033



Thank you Stacy, you stated so eloquently what i wanted to say. :aktion033:

I'll call myself out on the loud cheering for when Marina won, i have never been to a show where Marina has shown and was a little over excited when she won. :blush:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Honestly, I'm not sure it's the AMA saying anything. I know Carina came over to me after Marina won and asked if we could not cheer so loudly, the "whooping" was scaring some of the dogs. I felt badly. I would hate to effect someones performance. I know I can have a "big voice" and I was excited for Marina, as we all were. I know at some shows, unentered dogs are not allowed and I would hate for that to happen at Nationals. We all have our favorites that we are rooting for, but maybe we can keep it to a dull roar!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I've been to both the Progressive Toy Dog Show in NYC and to Westminster for three years in a row. When dogs have won there is so much whooping and hollering and socializing that it made Nationals look like a day at an abbey.:innocent: I would think that most of the show dogs are used to this kind of thing as well as the loud noises that come with the show world, miked announcers and loudspeakers. I'm sorry that our enthusiasm spilled over, but really felt like we were way less animated than the shows I've been to and had no idea we had to stifle it until it was mentioned to us. I, like many others, attentively watched nearly every competition over several days and have the winning orders written down in my program to show for it.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Honestly, I'm not sure it's the AMA saying anything. I know Carina came over to me after Marina won and asked if we could not cheer so loudly, the "whooping" was scaring some of the dogs. I felt badly. I would hate to effect someones performance. I know I can have a "big voice" and I was excited for Marina, as we all were. I know at some shows, unentered dogs are not allowed and I would hate for that to happen at Nationals. We all have our favorites that we are rooting for, but maybe we can keep it to a dull roar!


Please do not feel bad ... I could be blamed for being loud and whooping too. :blush: I have been known to do it myself. I was asked to come over by one exhibitor because she felt it was spooking some of the dogs and so I figured as one of the SM crowd myself and as an exhibitor it would make sense for me to be the one to communicate on it. I am just as proud as anyone for Marina. 

Earlier in the weekend, I also approached a long time AMA member who was playing with a squeak toy during the obedience trails. I asked her to be careful using that as it was distracting the dogs. She of course felt embarrassed to be approached about it, but was more than gracious in her response and remembered then to put the toy away. It is not just SM folks who may accidentally present a distraction. Any one of us might do it, but if we are gently reminded, I am sure we are happy to try to use judicious consideration. 



Snowbody said:


> I've been to both the Progressive Toy Dog Show in NYC and to Westminster for three years in a row. When dogs have won there is so much whooping and hollering and socializing that it made Nationals look like a day at an abbey.:innocent: I would think that most of the show dogs are used to this kind of thing as well as the loud noises that come with the show world, miked announcers and loudspeakers. I'm sorry that our enthusiasm spilled over, but really felt like we were way less animated than the shows I've been to and had no idea we had to stifle it until it was mentioned to us. I, like many others, attentively watched nearly every competition over several days and have the winning orders written down in my program to show for it.


I agree Sue. Most shows are so loud. This show is weird. Honestly, I think that is part of the problem. The ballroom gets so quiet that when someone does talk or cheer, it can seem magnified by the silence that preceded it. 

In the past, at all breed shows, I have asked my friends if their dogs like to be cheered or if it tends to spook them because some really work for the cheers and the applause and others are a bit distracted and thrown by it. 

I agree though that the AMA should value the SM crowd and it would be a horrible shame if SM folks did not feel welcomed by the AMA to this event. This is not just about the exhibitors ... the "show people." It is about a shared love of Maltese. I was thrilled to have my SM friends there to cheer for me when we competed in Rally, in the sweeps and regular classes and at the banquet. Thank everyone who gave me their cheers and their hugs.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> Please do not feel bad ... I could be blamed for being loud and whooping too. :blush: I have been known to do it myself. I was asked to come over by one exhibitor because she felt it was spooking some of the dogs and so I figured as one of the SM crowd myself and as an exhibitor it would make sense for me to be the one to communicate on it. I am just as proud as anyone for Marina.
> 
> Earlier in the weekend, I also approached a long time AMA member who was playing with a squeak toy during the obedience trails. I asked her to be careful using that as it was distracting the dogs. She of course felt embarrassed to be approached about it, but was more than gracious in her response and remembered then to put the toy away. It is not just SM folks who may accidentally present a distraction. Any one of us might do it, but if we are gently reminded, I am sure we are happy to try to use judicious consideration.
> 
> ...



Very good points, Carina. I was there with the squeaky toy incident and that is a perfect example. 

I am sure the vendors that are at the Maltese Nationals would hate to think that the non-show people are being made to think they are not welcome at the Maltese Nationals. The rescue raffle surely benefited from so many of our members being in attendance and I am quite sure that is very appreciated by the AMA.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember that I'm only the messenger. Please don't aim the guns at me.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Remember that I'm only the messenger. Please don't aim the guns at me.


Lynn, please tell me who to aim the guns at. 

I find this post very insulting and if you were asked by someone to do it, I would love to express my opinion to them. 

One, I wish the AMA had communicated this directly. Maybe by sending out an email to all attendees? Telling you to post on SM is very reminiscent of a "Us vs. Them" middle school BS that's certainly not appreciated. 

Secondly, maybe this wasn't the intention of your post but it sounds like they don't welcome pet owners (specifically SM members) over there. The second to last paragraph definitely seems to suggest that. That to me is very discourteous. About 40-50% of their attendees were from here, the least we expect is some common courtesy from the AMA. 

I agree with the basic message. But the way it is being handled by the AMA by making you the messenger is very disappointing. Again, please tell me who to email about this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I think what Lynn said was right on. 

There was a group of SM'ers that was asked to be quiet during the second grooming seminar because we were visiting too loudly. There were a few times during the show that I had difficulty hearing the announcer because if the conversations going on. I walked in a few minutes late Friday morning and was very aware of how quiet the room was. It is a serious thing for both the exhibitors and the ones who are there to seriously watch the shows. 

Regardless of how other shows are, we as a group don't want to leave a bad impression. The fact that we were asked to be quiet, that we were a distraction isn't the way I want SM to be thought of by the show folks. Lynn's post merely asked that we be respectful of others. 

The other thing, why would Lynn have posted this and said she was asked to if that wasn't the truth? Why would you infer that she was lying about it? Even if it were only one AMA person or board member that said something to her, she was right to bring it up to us. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, thank you for sharing this. I have never been at a Nationals and am really looking forward to next year, and to bringing my girls. I fully understand the distraction a barking dog or loud conversation can be to a human, let alone to a small dog that a handler is trying to keep focused. 

I also know that we're not exactly a "quiet" bunch, so this reminder is appreciated! I personally get very frustrated at talks, demonstrations, lectures etc. when there are side conversations going on in the audience and I can't hear the presenters.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

While we were unable to attend this year it sounds like it was in fact a wonderful event. I hope that a request to be a bit more quiet will not discourage my SM family from attending the show in the future. Personally I feel that finger pointing is a waste of precious energy. Does it matter who and how many people requested a more quiet audience? We can just respect the request and politely move forward. No need for hurt feelings. We could still have a wonderful time socializing / meeting up before & after the competitions.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I wasn't there, but I agree with what was said. It's a very important show for exhibitors and the setting is so different to the other shows. The atmosphere probably isn't great for loud cheering and talking. But, I think the way it's been handled is bad and is making it seem like a much bigger deal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd like to hear from more breeders who have had experinece in showing their Maltese in the ring. How do they feel and think about what happened? Mary? Shirley? Any other breeders who attended the Nationals?

Personally, I feel that if a request was made to tone down the noise, it should be honored. I know ... I wasn't there. However, what does it matter who made the request? It seems to me that it was better to have the request done quietly ... instead of someone from AMA announcing the request over a loud speaker.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Almost all of the exhibitors I met were lovely people and seems very happy to have us there. I think it all comes down to good manners. I had a breeder be very nasty to me because I asked her to excuse me when I tried to move my carriage. This was after the show was over. She refused to move one foot so I could leave. I also had some unbelievable support from non SM members when I went into the ring. It was a real thrill to have cheering for me for my first time in the ring. I think you just need to picture yourself in the ring, and imagine the stress of the exhibitors while showing and act accordingly. Good manners are never out of place.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Food for thought, for sure. I know I'm a nobody in the show world, but when I showed Ava for a short period, I loved when people cheered or laughed when she walked on her hind legs or was just really doing good. :blush::blush:

The Chihuahua people must be a different "breed". I've been asked by breeders to cheer for their dog!! .....we clap and cheer for our favorites....everyone does. 


I would never feel comfortable being somewhere where we are not necessarily wanted. If what Lynn is saying is true, I will re-think about the trip to Kentucky.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, if it wasn't for the SM crowd, the attendance for Nationals would have been quite a bit lower so I am sure that the AMA appreciates everybody who came and supported the club.
> 
> The only thing that I personally witnessed that might have been a bit distracting was the loud cheering for Marina on friday when she won her class with Cookie but that was not the only cheering that went on during the show and it was an exciting win for Marina (and everyone that has known her through SM) When that happened, I tried to quiet the cheering but people are allowed to cheer for someone they have 'watched' grow up on this forum. I know it had the potential to spook the dogs so I agree that a gentle reminder would not be out of line.
> 
> If you were not asked to speak of this on the AMA's behalf, I personally think this post is just going to create bad feelings, like SM members are being scolded for how they 'behaved' at Nationals. From what I observed, SM members were very courteous to the exhibitors (esp in contrast to shows like Westminster or Eukanuba where there is loud cheering from many of the rings and the exhibitors are continuously interrupted by the spectators ) Maybe a little 'reminder' of show etiquette before next Nationals would be a good idea but otherwise if the AMA did not ask for SM to be 'schooled' on appropriate behavior, I just find this post unnecessary. This is just my opinion and I am not trying to just be contrary here, just stating my opinion as an AMA member, a spectator and also the owner of an exhibit (and the mother of Marina :aktion033


:goodpost:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> Almost all of the exhibitors I met were lovely people and seems very happy to have us there. I think it all comes down to good manners. I had a breeder be very nasty to me because I asked her to excuse me when I tried to move my carriage. This was after the show was over. She refused to move one foot so I could leave. I also had some unbelievable support from non SM members when I went into the ring. It was a real thrill to have cheering for me for my first time in the ring. I think you just need to picture yourself in the ring, and imagine the stress of the exhibitors while showing and act accordingly. Good manners are never out of place.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

revakb2 said:


> Almost all of the exhibitors I met were lovely people and seems very happy to have us there. I think it all comes down to good manners. I had a breeder be very nasty to me because I asked her to excuse me when I tried to move my carriage. This was after the show was over. She refused to move one foot so I could leave. I also had some unbelievable support from non SM members when I went into the ring. It was a real thrill to have cheering for me for my first time in the ring. I think you just need to picture yourself in the ring, and imagine the stress of the exhibitors while showing and act accordingly. Good manners are never out of place.


Reva, I was standing nearby when this happened. As a matter of fact, I heard her say, "They can move", meaning me and someone else (we were standing behind a row of chairs) and something about having to protect her dog. I thought it was very rude and I was surprised by it.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

revakb2 said:


> Almost all of the exhibitors I met were lovely people and seems very happy to have us there. I think it all comes down to good manners. I had a breeder be very nasty to me because I asked her to excuse me when I tried to move my carriage. This was after the show was over. She refused to move one foot so I could leave. I also had some unbelievable support from non SM members when I went into the ring. It was a real thrill to have cheering for me for my first time in the ring. I think you just need to picture yourself in the ring, and imagine the stress of the exhibitors while showing and act accordingly. Good manners are never out of place.


*Yeah..see..I would have run over her feet. lol*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Food for thought, for sure. I know I'm a nobody in the show world, but when I showed Ava for a short period, I loved when people cheered or laughed when she walked on her hind legs or was just really doing good. :blush::blush:
> 
> The Chihuahua people must be a different "breed". I've been asked by breeders to cheer for their dog!! .....we clap and cheer for our favorites....everyone does.
> 
> ...


I feel the same way Pat.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

eiksaa said:


> Lynn, please tell me who to aim the guns at.
> 
> I find this post very insulting and if you were asked by someone to do it, I would love to express my opinion to them.
> 
> ...


I would also like to know who made Lynn the messenger!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, if it wasn't for the SM crowd, the attendance for Nationals would have been quite a bit lower so I am sure that the AMA appreciates everybody who came and supported the club.
> 
> The only thing that I personally witnessed that might have been a bit distracting was the loud cheering for Marina on friday when she won her class with Cookie but that was not the only cheering that went on during the show and it was an exciting win for Marina (and everyone that has known her through SM) When that happened, I tried to quiet the cheering but people are allowed to cheer for someone they have 'watched' grow up on this forum. I know it had the potential to spook the dogs so I agree that a gentle reminder would not be out of line.
> 
> If you were not asked to speak of this on the AMA's behalf, I personally think this post is just going to create bad feelings, like SM members are being scolded for how they 'behaved' at Nationals. From what I observed, SM members were very courteous to the exhibitors (esp in contrast to shows like Westminster or Eukanuba where there is loud cheering from many of the rings and the exhibitors are continuously interrupted by the spectators ) Maybe a little 'reminder' of show etiquette before next Nationals would be a good idea but otherwise if the AMA did not ask for SM to be 'schooled' on appropriate behavior, I just find this post unnecessary. This is just my opinion and I am not trying to just be contrary here, just stating my opinion as an AMA member, a spectator and also the owner of an exhibit (and the mother of Marina :aktion033


:goodpost:



The A Team said:


> Food for thought, for sure. I know I'm a nobody in the show world, but when I showed Ava for a short period, I loved when people cheered or laughed when she walked on her hind legs or was just really doing good. :blush::blush:
> 
> The Chihuahua people must be a different "breed". I've been asked by breeders to cheer for their dog!! .....we clap and cheer for our favorites....everyone does.
> 
> ...



:goodpost:

Lots of excellent points. I was unable to attend this year, but lived vicariously through those of you who were fortunate enough to do so and I absolutely appreciated your enthusiasm!

I have to admit when I read this last night, I was offended and I wasn't even there! When I attended Nationals in Texas two years ago I found the vast majority of exhibitors to be friendly. HOWEVER there were a few that I wanted to give a good old Texas 'bless your heart' to. Perhaps it's these kinds of folks who are raising the stink. You all spent a lot of time, money and effort in attending and supporting this event, and this reprimand seems a slap in the face to me.

I hope the AMA realizes what a huge support SM is and will more gently remind attendees about protocol and dog show etiquette in the future, rather than be so darned snooty about it. (Sorry....I just couldn't think of a better way to put it.)


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The A Team said:


> Food for thought, for sure. I know I'm a nobody in the show world, but when I showed Ava for a short period, I loved when people cheered or laughed when she walked on her hind legs or was just really doing good. :blush::blush:
> 
> The Chihuahua people must be a different "breed". I've been asked by breeders to cheer for their dog!! .....we clap and cheer for our favorites....everyone does.
> 
> ...


Pat but I get to go next year ! Who will be there with the wine ? 
I am sure AMA wants us, but perhaps to only be quiet during ring time . I enjoyed going to the two I have been to, and met so many wonderful folks and made some awesome friends who have certainly enriched my life! In and out of Maltese. SM is a force, that is for sure, and we do good things as a group! I think everyone knows that . So I am sure we are wanted, just quieter during ring time.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That announcer guy had no problem threatening to take your cell phone battery if he heard it ring, so why didn't he make a cheer reminder too?

I was a part of the group that was shushed during the grooming seminar (surprising, huh? Mee?) But, it was by a woman who was sitting 15 feet BEHIND the low talking speaker, so I didn't take it too personally. She's right, we shouldn't have been whispering. I was also told to hush and sit down by someone while I was talking to someone DURING A 10 MINUTE BREAK. Whatevs baby. 

I think gentle reminders are appropriate, but I think it should come from the person themselves or the organization and that it is offensive to ask someone to tell their group something. Take care of yourself. They have the email of everyone that registered, that announcer had a mike...that's more appropriate in my opinion. 

They were also trying like crazy to get people to join AMA. Sending a messenger is not an effective way to generate membership, IMO.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

LuvMyBoys said:


> That announcer guy had no problem threatening to take your cell phone battery if he heard it ring, so why didn't he make a cheer reminder too?
> 
> I was a part of the group that was shushed during the grooming seminar (surprising, huh? Mee?) But, it was by a woman who was sitting 15 feet BEHIND the low talking speaker, so I didn't take it too personally. She's right, we shouldn't have been whispering. I was also told to hush and sit down by someone while I was talking to someone DURING A 10 MINUTE BREAK. Whatevs baby.
> 
> ...



Laura, you know it's all about *you*. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, dang, I guess if I ever get to go I'll leave my air horn at home. Y'all are just a bunch of troublemakers.

Ok, but seriously, maybe before next years nationals something can be sent about about ring side rules and etiquette, not a scolding after the fact. That just takes away from the happy feelings everyone is enjoying after a fun weekend. I am sure the AMA does not want to lose support from the SM group.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

StevieB said:


> *Well, dang, I guess if I ever get to go I'll leave my air horn at home.* Y'all are just a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> Ok, but seriously, maybe before next years nationals something can be sent about about ring side rules and etiquette, not a scolding after the fact. That just takes away from the happy feelings everyone is enjoying after a fun weekend. I am sure the AMA does not want to lose support from the SM group.


BOL!!!

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

StevieB said:


> Well, dang, I guess if I ever get to go I'll leave my air horn at home. Y'all are just a bunch of troublemakers.
> 
> Ok, but seriously, maybe before next years nationals something can be sent about about ring side rules and etiquette, not a scolding after the fact. That just takes away from the happy feelings everyone is enjoying after a fun weekend. I am sure the AMA does not want to lose support from the SM group.


Celeta, you are always a light note in a serious opera! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You warm my heart!:wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Seems to me it should be at the JUDGES discression to say something, or ask the ring steward to address whatever. Don't send a messenger after the fact. 

And they need to get over themselves. Yes, that was a nice venue. Have they never shown in a cavernous warehouse, with multiple rings, of various types of things going on? Obedience, agility, ralley, and yes conformation? Is loud people!!

This has left a very sour taste for me. I will not be supporting AMA.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL Celeta, just perfect. :aktion033::aktion033: I agree in a situation like this that rather than single out and reprimand after the fact, it would be much better to do a general notice to attendees for the next event, explaining that it is a particularly quiet event and ask for everyone to co-operate. Shame to sully the enjoyment that everyone had now.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

StevieB said:


> Well, dang, I guess if I ever get to go I'll leave my air horn at home. Y'all are just a bunch of troublemakers.


But if you're really quiet, I think it will be OK to bring your foam finger to show your support.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Isn't staying focused in-spite of distractions a major part of training? (rhetorical question) I think we were very good, it wasn't easy either.
Every dog show I have ever been to had a lot going on, noise, motion, other dogs, etc. At Westminster people cheer for the dogs they like when they are prancing around the ring, and the dogs seem to respond by showing off even more. We only cheered loudly when Marina WON.

Maybe somebody was envious that Marina and Carina had such a huge support group.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> But if you're really quiet, I think it will be OK to bring your foam finger to show your support.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I think AMA, as all organizations, have their finicky people but it would be wrongful of us to blame the entire AMA for being so finicky. There were some AMA members who I spoke to who showed great appreciation of our attendance and support so, I feel that a comment coming from one AMA member doesn't really voice the opinion of the organization as a whole. Now, if I were to receive official communication from the AMA, then that would be a different matter as at that point, it would be an organization wide consensus. A little reminder is always helpful but I feel that if we were really disruptive, we should receive a kind email thanking us for our support yet reminding us of their show policies. Simple as that.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bibu said:


> I think AMA, as all organizations, have their finicky people but it would be wrongful of us to blame the entire AMA for being so finicky. There were some AMA members who I spoke to who showed great appreciation of our attendance and support so, I feel that a comment coming from one AMA member doesn't really voice the opinion of the organization as a whole. Now, if I were to receive official communication from the AMA, then that would be a different matter as at that point, it would be an organization wide consensus. A little reminder is always helpful but I feel that if we were really disruptive, we should receive a kind email thanking us for our support yet reminding us of their show policies. Simple as that.


Excellent point!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> But if you're really quiet, I think it will be OK to bring your foam finger to show your support.


 
:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:LOL!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I think this is a few picky exhibitors being testy about noise levels. We were asked to curb the noise in the seminar and at ring side. This is actually tame compared to the letters that went out to attendees after the Texas show telling us exactly how many pee pee stains were left in the carpet and with verbage about being banned from future shows per AKC rules. They were "informational" letters but very upsetting. It all blew over. The letters were from the AMA, but not all of the club agreed to this approach. But when we all travel and attend these show, we are subject to the same rules as exhibitors and courtesy is part of that. This is getting blown out of proportion IMHO.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> But if you're really quiet, I think it will be OK to bring your foam finger to show your support.


OMG I'm dying! YES! Foam fingers for all next year!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I do want to again clarify that I think my post has been taken the wrong way. AMA is, imho, very appreciative of SM's support of the show and the rescue efforts.

We can often be a very happy, but noisy, group and often that can be a distraction at the ring.

Mostly this was intended to remind everyone to be respectful at the shows. I certainly didn't mean not to have fun nor did I mean that AMA doesn't want us to be there.

I asked twice in the original post that it be taken in the manner it was intended -- i.e., just a quick outline of some dog show etiquette. Obviously, my wording made several people angry. I'm sorry for this as I don't believe that it is wrong for us to be asked to remember to be respectful.

Frankly I'm surprised that this has upset so many people. What exactly is wrong with being a little more courteous?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wasn't able to attend this year and so don't know all that transpired. In previous years, the announcer at the show has asked that applause be held until the event is over, so after Marina won, I don't understand the problem with the cheering. 
They also asked for conversation to be held to a minimum and to keep all dogs away from the ring side, so the dogs in the ring are not distracted. They also ask for no flash on the camera's for the same reason. 
The first year I went, the other gals that I knew from a Maltese online group, that were there, let me know about the rules. So this might be something you as a group do on your own. Print out info sheets to give to everyone on SM that is attending.
I think I will also suggest to the next show chair or the powers that be, that it might be good to just include in the registration packet, a flyer on what conduct is expected of people watching the show. Just so the dogs in the ring are not distracted.
I know in Texas, that the obedience class was so quiet you could hear a pin drop, during the down time for the dogs. I was standing back at the Rescue Raffle tables and a woman came up and started rattling things. I nearly jumped out of my skin, getting to her to ask her not to do that. I also had a friend who had her dog in the ring and sure didn't want him to break his concentration and sit up or move. 
So, I hope you all do continue to attend and hope this can all be worked out without upset, for future shows. I do know some of the show people can be a bit difficult, but that happens in all shows, I think. I have also been involved in the horse show world and its the same.
Thanks to all that attended and made our Rescue Raffle a success too. I hope you all won something nice that you bid on or spent money on the raffle tickets. 
Hugs, Edie


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

plenty pets 20 said:


> I wasn't able to attend this year and so don't know all that transpired. In previous years, the announcer at the show has asked that applause be held until the event is over, so after Marina won, I don't understand the problem with the cheering.
> They also asked for conversation to be held to a minimum and to keep all dogs away from the ring side, so the dogs in the ring are not distracted. They also ask for no flash on the camera's for the same reason.
> The first year I went, the other gals that I knew from a Maltese online group, that were there, let me know about the rules. So this might be something you as a group do on your own. Print out info sheets to give to everyone on SM that is attending.
> I think I will also suggest to the next show chair or the powers that be, that it might be good to just include in the registration packet, a flyer on what conduct is expected of people watching the show. Just so the dogs in the ring are not distracted.
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> I think this is a few picky exhibitors being testy about noise levels. We were asked to curb the noise in the seminar and at ring side. This is actually tame compared to the letters that went out to attendees after the Texas show telling us exactly how many pee pee stains were left in the carpet and with verbage about being banned from future shows per AKC rules. They were "informational" letters but very upsetting. It all blew over. The letters were from the AMA, but not all of the club agreed to this approach. But when we all travel and attend these show, we are subject to the same rules as exhibitors and courtesy is part of that. This is getting blown out of proportion IMHO.


I wish I could delete all of my posts on this thread, because the more I think about it, I have to agree with Pam, that this is is getting blown out of proportion. 

I am going to get off the computer and get some work done. I hope all of you have a wonderful day.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Frankly I'm surprised that this has upset so many people. What exactly is wrong with being a little more courteous?


Lynn, I hope you try to understand which part is upsetting people. Nothing is wrong with being courteous and no one is arguing with that. 

I just wish AMA had shown a little more courtesy in conveying this message instead of sending a messenger to go school the SM people. Again, indirect reprimand is very, very discourteous. 

I'll ask you again to tell us who I could contact at AMA to express the same. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Madison's Mom said:


> But if you're really quiet, I think it will be OK to bring your foam finger to show your support.


I love this!!!!! I can have them made the same place they do the name badges!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I wasn't able to attend either but I do know from growing up in the horse show world, like Edie, that it is much of the same. And different shows/classes are known to have different environments and different expectations of the attendees behavior. For newbies, it can be a bit confusing without any guidance...you can hoop and holler during a jumper class but in a hunter class, you can hear a pin drop and God almighty if you even breathe at a dressage show...LOL. The horse show world is probably the breeding ground for people that can be rude and full of self-entitlement (someone mentioned someone not wanting to move for a stroller). 'Ya just have to laugh and remind yourself that some people get their "OK" about themselves by being that way. Its a reflection on them, not you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I think my disquiet about the situation comes from us as a group being singled out. It does leave a bad taste in my mouth and dims the happy glow I had from having attended. I noticed other people NOT from our group being discourteous; it happens, and usually not intentionally. Like Edie and Hope, I've been involved in the horse show world, and they are correct, there are different expectations for different types of classes. However, the shows I've attended, the expectations are usually expressed by the announcer prior to the class to the entire audience, so no one is singled out.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been to a couple of shows. Each one we have been instructed not to use flash. This year, though, the instruction was not given and many people were using flash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I wasn't there but reading this is such a unpleasant surprise to me. It makes it feel like we vs them, like patronizing and schooling people. But anyway, there is one point that I don't get it - if there was around 40 SM members there, including our amazing friends showing their dogs, why would "Several of the AMA board members and exhibitors made some comments about the SM group" make such comments only for Lynn? In my point of view we are all adults and being a moderator on a forum is not like, lets see, being a CEO or a Principal at your high school. 
This all sound like high school drama. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

*sigh*I really try to keep myself out of these types of "passionate" threads because I have a tendency to be blunt/opinionated, and it can get me into trouble. But after reading all these posts, I have to say...every once in a while there are subjects and posts on SM that are a bit aggressive, judgmental, or written before thinking. Before I'm labeled as overly sensitive, I will say I work in a very cut throat corporate environment where this type of tense, political environment happens every day at heightened levels; I'm no stranger, nor am I innocent . SM to me, is my getaway, where I can bond and share joys with people who share a common trait: their heart belongs to their fluff.

I just wanted to remind everyone to take a step back and remember what this forum is about. Supporting each other, and sharing each other's joys, trials, and successes. SM isn't life or death, and I am sure everyone here has other stressors in life to worry about....so when we can, let's just have fun, and while certainly not tip toe around issues, let's take a less passionate approach and be just a bit kinder to one another. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping we have all gotten this out of our system and are ready to put it all behind us. Let's move on shall we?
GROUP HUG!:sLo_grouphug3::grouphug: :wavetowel2: :grouphug::sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Why do people who show dogs (or horses) think they're the coolest, most entitled people on the planet (not talking about anyone from SM)? They're not out curing cancer. They're enjoying a hobby. I bet I can guess who the rude woman was. She has quite a reputation for being a grade A biatch among everyone I know who has talked to her or met her.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

If there was a problem with our over enthusiasm then it should have been addressed at the show and not here on the forum. The announcer could have made an announcement about curbing our enthusiasm if we were distracting the dogs instead of sending a messenger to slap us on the hands like we are in school. 

I don't quite understand why someone from AMA would single out Lynn to go to and ask her to post about show etiquette to us and to single us out as a group. 

I too would like to know who i can contact at AMA about this situation.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think we should all just forget this. We had a wonderful time. We contributed a great deal of enthusiasm and MONEY to the event. If a few snobs didn't appreciate us, they can bite their lips, but we had a grand time...and we were NOT rude. We were the biggest supporters at the event. I am not in the least bit ashamed of my behavior there, and nobody is going to make me. We made a major contribution, and if a few nasty people want to complain....I don't really care. I DO NOT CARE.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Sylie said:


> I think we should all just forget this. We had a wonderful time. We contributed a great deal of enthusiasm and MONEY to the event. If a few snobs didn't appreciate us, they can bite their lips, but we had a grand time...and we were NOT rude. We were the biggest supporters at the event. I am not in the least bit ashamed of my behavior there, and nobody is going to make me. We made a major contribution, and if a few nasty people want to complain....I don't really care. I DO NOT CARE.


LOL Sylie - I HEARD about your behavior. It's all over Youtube! Naughty girl. Seriously, I do think it was a little inappropriate that you threw your bra at the best of breed grand champion.  :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

My two cents worth as an AMA member (and former board member), an SM member, an exhibitor and as this year's ring steward. Not one word has come back to me about the behavior, good or bad, of any SM member. This year's judge is a very close friend both in and outside of the dog world. Also, we are both exhibitors and we are both AMA members. Trust me when I say that if she felt the noise was distracting to any dog she would not have hesitated to ask me, in my capacity as ring steward, to politely request that the spectators tone down the cheering, applause or conversation. Many of my dog world friends are current or former board members of the AMA. They are fully aware of my presence on the SM forum. Not a single one of them ever said one word to me about the behavior of the SM attendees. PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE AMA for this thread or this subject.

Ringside applause is generally acceptable and appreciated. Whistling and fireworks not so much. At a Specialty show it might be wise to keep the noise level down during the puppy classes as many of the young puppies can get a bit spooked by all the noise. But I'm talking about the 6-9 and 9-12 puppy classes. By the same token, sitting ringside with a squeaky toy during companion dog events would be distracting for the dogs in the ring. Did I see and hear people clapping for Marina? Of course I did. But SM can't claim ownership for all the clapping that took place. From where I sat inside the ring, I saw AMA members clapping for her, too. Marina is a lovely young woman who many in the Maltese world, exhibitors and spectators alike, have watched grow up and perfect her handling skills with her own dogs and the dogs of others. She has the honor of being the very first Junior Member of the AMA. We ALL support her, commend her, cheer for her, and want to claim ownership of some part of her. :aktion033:

As for dog shows generally, there is always tons of noise ... barking dogs, grooming supplies being dropped, tables sometimes falling over and crashing to the floor, cheering and applause. It's all part of a dog show and it's why many exhibitors own "dog show noise" CDs that they play at home so that their dogs can become desensitized before going to a show. And it's why many exhibitors bring their young puppies to shows long before they are ready to be shown.

About bad behavior, that's an individual fault, not a group fault. SM people don't all behave badly, AMA people don't all behave badly, breeders don't all behave badly, spectators don't all behave badly. Please let's not let one bad apple spoil the whole bunch.

Edited to add ... The ring announcer and I have also been very good friends for many years. If he had any issues with noise I know him well enough to know that he would have been at that microphone immediately asking people to keep the noise down.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sylie said:


> I think we should all just forget this. We had a wonderful time. We contributed a great deal of enthusiasm and MONEY to the event. If a few snobs didn't appreciate us, they can bite their lips, but we had a grand time...and we were NOT rude. We were the biggest supporters at the event. I am not in the least bit ashamed of my behavior there, and nobody is going to make me. We made a major contribution, and if a few nasty people want to complain....I don't really care. I DO NOT CARE.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

MaryH said:


> My two cents worth as an AMA member (and former board member), an SM member, an exhibitor and as this year's ring steward. Not one word has come back to me about the behavior, good or bad, of any SM member. This year's judge is a very close friend both in and outside of the dog world. Also, we are both exhibitors and we are both AMA members. Trust me when I say that if she felt the noise was distracting to any dog she would not have hesitated to ask me, in my capacity as ring steward, to politely request that the spectators tone down the cheering, applause or conversation. Many of my dog world friends are current or former board members of the AMA. They are fully aware of my presence on the SM forum. Not a single one of them ever said one word to me about the behavior of the SM attendees. PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE AMA for this thread or this subject.
> 
> Ringside applause is generally acceptable and appreciated. Whistling and fireworks not so much. At a Specialty show it might be wise to keep the noise level down during the puppy classes as many of the young puppies can get a bit spooked by all the noise. But I'm talking about the 6-9 and 9-12 puppy classes. By the same token, sitting ringside with a squeaky toy during companion dog events would be distracting for the dogs in the ring. Did I see and hear people clapping for Marina? Of course I did. But SM can't claim ownership for all the clapping that took place. From where I sat inside the ring, I saw AMA members clapping for her, too. Marina is a lovely young woman who many in the Maltese world, exhibitors and spectators alike, have watched grow up and perfect her handling skills with her own dogs and the dogs of others. She has the honor of being the very first Junior Member of the AMA. We ALL support her, commend her, cheer for her, and want to claim ownership of some part of her. :aktion033:
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sylvia, you were there?????? Why didn't you come over to say hi????? I am so bummed that we didn't get to meet. Now I am going to cry myself to sleep tonight over this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, I've been gone for quite a while...birthday dinner, etc.....and I didn't get to read all the posts here, BUT....I do want to be on the Foam Finger list for next year! !!!!!!!! :chili::chili: Are they really big????!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> My two cents worth as an AMA member (and former board member), an SM member, an exhibitor and as this year's ring steward. Not one word has come back to me about the behavior, good or bad, of any SM member. This year's judge is a very close friend both in and outside of the dog world. Also, we are both exhibitors and we are both AMA members. Trust me when I say that if she felt the noise was distracting to any dog she would not have hesitated to ask me, in my capacity as ring steward, to politely request that the spectators tone down the cheering, applause or conversation. Many of my dog world friends are current or former board members of the AMA. They are fully aware of my presence on the SM forum. Not a single one of them ever said one word to me about the behavior of the SM attendees. PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE AMA for this thread or this subject.
> 
> Ringside applause is generally acceptable and appreciated. Whistling and fireworks not so much. At a Specialty show it might be wise to keep the noise level down during the puppy classes as many of the young puppies can get a bit spooked by all the noise. But I'm talking about the 6-9 and 9-12 puppy classes. By the same token, sitting ringside with a squeaky toy during companion dog events would be distracting for the dogs in the ring. Did I see and hear people clapping for Marina? Of course I did. But SM can't claim ownership for all the clapping that took place. From where I sat inside the ring, I saw AMA members clapping for her, too. Marina is a lovely young woman who many in the Maltese world, exhibitors and spectators alike, have watched grow up and perfect her handling skills with her own dogs and the dogs of others. She has the honor of being the very first Junior Member of the AMA. We ALL support her, commend her, cheer for her, and want to claim ownership of some part of her. :aktion033:
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Thank you Mary


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> My two cents worth as an AMA member (and former board member), an SM member, an exhibitor and as this year's ring steward. Not one word has come back to me about the behavior, good or bad, of any SM member. This year's judge is a very close friend both in and outside of the dog world. Also, we are both exhibitors and we are both AMA members. Trust me when I say that if she felt the noise was distracting to any dog she would not have hesitated to ask me, in my capacity as ring steward, to politely request that the spectators tone down the cheering, applause or conversation. Many of my dog world friends are current or former board members of the AMA. They are fully aware of my presence on the SM forum. Not a single one of them ever said one word to me about the behavior of the SM attendees. PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE AMA for this thread or this subject.
> 
> Ringside applause is generally acceptable and appreciated. Whistling and fireworks not so much. At a Specialty show it might be wise to keep the noise level down during the puppy classes as many of the young puppies can get a bit spooked by all the noise. But I'm talking about the 6-9 and 9-12 puppy classes. By the same token, sitting ringside with a squeaky toy during companion dog events would be distracting for the dogs in the ring. Did I see and hear people clapping for Marina? Of course I did. But SM can't claim ownership for all the clapping that took place. From where I sat inside the ring, I saw AMA members clapping for her, too. Marina is a lovely young woman who many in the Maltese world, exhibitors and spectators alike, have watched grow up and perfect her handling skills with her own dogs and the dogs of others. She has the honor of being the very first Junior Member of the AMA. We ALL support her, commend her, cheer for her, and want to claim ownership of some part of her. :aktion033:
> 
> ...




:goodpost::goodpost:

Thank you for your input and your nice words about Marina! You did a great stewarding job - I know I couldn't have done it!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for clarifying that, Mary. It's great to hear your POV on this. 

Great reminder that Marina has many, many supporters outside of SM. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

MaryH said:


> My two cents worth as an AMA member (and former board member), an SM member, an exhibitor and as this year's ring steward. Not one word has come back to me about the behavior, good or bad, of any SM member. This year's judge is a very close friend both in and outside of the dog world. Also, we are both exhibitors and we are both AMA members. Trust me when I say that if she felt the noise was distracting to any dog she would not have hesitated to ask me, in my capacity as ring steward, to politely request that the spectators tone down the cheering, applause or conversation. Many of my dog world friends are current or former board members of the AMA. They are fully aware of my presence on the SM forum. Not a single one of them ever said one word to me about the behavior of the SM attendees. PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE AMA for this thread or this subject.
> 
> Ringside applause is generally acceptable and appreciated. Whistling and fireworks not so much. At a Specialty show it might be wise to keep the noise level down during the puppy classes as many of the young puppies can get a bit spooked by all the noise. But I'm talking about the 6-9 and 9-12 puppy classes. By the same token, sitting ringside with a squeaky toy during companion dog events would be distracting for the dogs in the ring. Did I see and hear people clapping for Marina? Of course I did. But SM can't claim ownership for all the clapping that took place. From where I sat inside the ring, I saw AMA members clapping for her, too. Marina is a lovely young woman who many in the Maltese world, exhibitors and spectators alike, have watched grow up and perfect her handling skills with her own dogs and the dogs of others. She has the honor of being the very first Junior Member of the AMA. We ALL support her, commend her, cheer for her, and want to claim ownership of some part of her. :aktion033:
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Thanks Mary, for your input on this. You did a great job...and it was great to meet you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

MaryH said:


> My two cents worth as an AMA member (and former board member), an SM member, an exhibitor and as this year's ring steward. Not one word has come back to me about the behavior, good or bad, of any SM member. This year's judge is a very close friend both in and outside of the dog world. Also, we are both exhibitors and we are both AMA members. Trust me when I say that if she felt the noise was distracting to any dog she would not have hesitated to ask me, in my capacity as ring steward, to politely request that the spectators tone down the cheering, applause or conversation. Many of my dog world friends are current or former board members of the AMA. They are fully aware of my presence on the SM forum. Not a single one of them ever said one word to me about the behavior of the SM attendees. PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE AMA for this thread or this subject.
> 
> Ringside applause is generally acceptable and appreciated. Whistling and fireworks not so much. At a Specialty show it might be wise to keep the noise level down during the puppy classes as many of the young puppies can get a bit spooked by all the noise. But I'm talking about the 6-9 and 9-12 puppy classes. By the same token, sitting ringside with a squeaky toy during companion dog events would be distracting for the dogs in the ring. Did I see and hear people clapping for Marina? Of course I did. But SM can't claim ownership for all the clapping that took place. From where I sat inside the ring, I saw AMA members clapping for her, too. Marina is a lovely young woman who many in the Maltese world, exhibitors and spectators alike, have watched grow up and perfect her handling skills with her own dogs and the dogs of others. She has the honor of being the very first Junior Member of the AMA. We ALL support her, commend her, cheer for her, and want to claim ownership of some part of her. :aktion033:
> 
> ...



Excellent post! :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you, Mary, for your kind words. I hope your comments will help calm us all down, help put this all behind us and that we now can move forward and remember the good time we all had at the dog show.


----------



## ariamaltese (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone  

I don't post very often...I actually came to the site thinking there may be more pics of Nationals to see. I love seeing the pictures and I was not able to attend Nationals this year.

I was not there, but just want to say I believe it is very important to encourage all forms of sincere interest and care in our breed. I am an AMA Member and I also know AMA wants and encourages this sincere interest too. 

Having been a competitor at many Nationals, yes, it can be unusually quiet at times. I believe that is mostly because everyone is very focused on showing their dog to their best ability and we all know Maltese can have a mind of their own and decide right when you want them to look perfect in the ring to decide it's play time, or show off some antics they want to entertain people with - of course this is part of their appeal. I think it's great you all try hard to be aware of being sensitive/courteous to exhibitors in the ring, but don't either feel like you can't talk or be excited when a lovely Maltese or group of Maltese grace the rings looking glorious. It's enough to simply be aware and to be courteous, but again it is a dog show, albeit Specialty Show, but still a show and a show is a place to learn and enjoy the breed and have fun. 

Thank you to Pamela for all the lovely pictures she posted on FB. I felt like I had a ringside seat and would never have seen those pics so quickly if she wasn't there. I know many Maltese exhibitors appreciated it.

See you all next year in KY! 

Heidi
Aria Maltese


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I'd like to hear from more breeders who have had experinece in showing their Maltese in the ring. How do they feel and think about what happened? Mary??? Shirley? Any other breeders who attended the Nationals?
> 
> Personally, I feel that if a request was made to tone down the noise, it should be honored. I know ... I wasn't there. However, what does it matter who made the request? It seems to me that it was better to have the request done quietly ... instead of someone from AMA announcing the request over a loud speaker.





MaryH said:


> My two cents worth as an AMA member (and former board member), an SM member, an exhibitor and as this year's ring steward. Not one word has come back to me about the behavior, good or bad, of any SM member. This year's judge is a very close friend both in and outside of the dog world. Also, we are both exhibitors and we are both AMA members. Trust me when I say that if she felt the noise was distracting to any dog she would not have hesitated to ask me, in my capacity as ring steward, to politely request that the spectators tone down the cheering, applause or conversation. Many of my dog world friends are current or former board members of the AMA. They are fully aware of my presence on the SM forum. Not a single one of them ever said one word to me about the behavior of the SM attendees. PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE AMA for this thread or this subject.
> 
> Ringside applause is generally acceptable and appreciated. Whistling and fireworks not so much. At a Specialty show it might be wise to keep the noise level down during the puppy classes as many of the young puppies can get a bit spooked by all the noise. But I'm talking about the 6-9 and 9-12 puppy classes. By the same token, sitting ringside with a squeaky toy during companion dog events would be distracting for the dogs in the ring. Did I see and hear people clapping for Marina? Of course I did. But SM can't claim ownership for all the clapping that took place. From where I sat inside the ring, I saw AMA members clapping for her, too. Marina is a lovely young woman who many in the Maltese world, exhibitors and spectators alike, have watched grow up and perfect her handling skills with her own dogs and the dogs of others. She has the honor of being the very first Junior Member of the AMA. We ALL support her, commend her, cheer for her, and want to claim ownership of some part of her. :aktion033:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, Mary.:tender:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

ariamaltese said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I don't post very often...I actually came to the site thinking there may be more pics of Nationals to see. I love seeing the pictures and I was not able to attend Nationals this year.
> 
> ...


You're so very welcome Heidi! Glad you all enjoyed my "ring side reporting!"


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, I missed too much. I know that you and Josy are collaborating and both of you are producing sound, healthy, beautiful Malts. I wish I would have know you were there so that i could have paid my respects.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> My two cents worth as an AMA member (and former board member), an SM member, an exhibitor and as this year's ring steward. Not one word has come back to me about the behavior, good or bad, of any SM member. This year's judge is a very close friend both in and outside of the dog world. Also, we are both exhibitors and we are both AMA members. Trust me when I say that if she felt the noise was distracting to any dog she would not have hesitated to ask me, in my capacity as ring steward, to politely request that the spectators tone down the cheering, applause or conversation. Many of my dog world friends are current or former board members of the AMA. They are fully aware of my presence on the SM forum. Not a single one of them ever said one word to me about the behavior of the SM attendees. PLEASE DO NOT BLAME THE AMA for this thread or this subject.
> 
> Ringside applause is generally acceptable and appreciated. Whistling and fireworks not so much. At a Specialty show it might be wise to keep the noise level down during the puppy classes as many of the young puppies can get a bit spooked by all the noise. But I'm talking about the 6-9 and 9-12 puppy classes. By the same token, sitting ringside with a squeaky toy during companion dog events would be distracting for the dogs in the ring. Did I see and hear people clapping for Marina? Of course I did. But SM can't claim ownership for all the clapping that took place. From where I sat inside the ring, I saw AMA members clapping for her, too. Marina is a lovely young woman who many in the Maltese world, exhibitors and spectators alike, have watched grow up and perfect her handling skills with her own dogs and the dogs of others. She has the honor of being the very first Junior Member of the AMA. We ALL support her, commend her, cheer for her, and want to claim ownership of some part of her. :aktion033:
> 
> ...


:ThankYou::goodpost:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

StevieB said:


> LOL Sylie - I HEARD about your behavior. It's all over Youtube! Naughty girl. Seriously, I do think it was a little inappropriate that you threw your bra at the best of breed grand champion. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


CELETA! You promised not to repeat that! lol :chili::chili: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Respectfully closing this thread - opinions have been shared and discussed and I'm not sure there's additional benefit to be had by keeping this open for additional replies.


----------

